# الخامات المعدنيه فى السودان



## بابكريحى (8 أغسطس 2009)

شباب السلام عليكم 
السودان ملئ بالمعادن التى يجب استغللها وهذا يتوخقف حعلى راس المال العربى للاستثمار فى هذا المجال الحيوى ارجو وضع الموضوع صوب اعينكم ونحن من خلفكم باذن الله 



ياشباب السودان وخاصه مهندسين التعدين تم تصميم صفحه باسيم مهندسيقن التعدين السودانييين فى الفيس بوك 
ارجو اثراء الساحه


----------



## مصعب عبد الله (27 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جزيل الشكر الاخ بابكر يحي علي الشي القدمتو لينا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------

